# Drunks



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

Drunks....They puke on you, threaten you, hit on you (you hottie), scream, holler, cry, etc etc. and are generally a pain in the back side call. Now I give each of you the opportunity to be one too. 

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA!



Je ne parle pas german, mais je parle francais, une tres petite peu.

Well once I figured out what the heck I was supposed to do, I made 43 meters...I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2005)

Yay! I made it 46 meters!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2005)

56 meters on the first attempt, 51 on the second.

Having flashbacks to my days in the navy


----------



## medic03 (Feb 3, 2005)

66 baby!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2005)

63... and I don't have a hangover


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 3, 2005)

I play this as often as I can simply because it is funny. 110 meters is the best I have been able to do so far.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 3, 2005)

After a long day of messing with our web site that's exactly what I feel like doing.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 4, 2005)

68 METERS... YEAH BABY!!! BEAT THAT!!!
I can hold my Liquer. French, Scottish, German, and Irish.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2005)

70 METERS W00T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

Dang it... a mother beat me... Must have some bad kids


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 5, 2005)

65 but I'm not an expirienced drunk...


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Feb 5 2005, 12:12 PM
> * 65 but I'm not an expirienced drunk... *


 I've only gone 40....But look at me...I enjoy watching others gget drunk and fall over...


Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 11, 2005)

Sometimes I think we all like to do that... hence how much fun we have with drunk calls!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 11, 2005)

EWWW!! I am a BAAAAAAAAD drunk.  I have played probably 50 times and so far my best is 13M.

Geez!  Time for another Beer!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 11 2005, 08:49 AM
> * EWWW!! I am a BAAAAAAAAD drunk.  I have played probably 50 times and so far my best is 13M.
> 
> Geez!  Time for another Beer! *


 Practice makes perfect!!


----------



## emtchic83 (Feb 15, 2005)

I can only make it 10....


----------

